# وصيه الكنيسه للعروسين



## ava_kirolos_son (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وصيه الكنيسه للعروسين 


وصيه العريس 

يجب عليك ايها الابن الميارك ..ان تتسلم زوجتك في هذه الساعه المباركه بنيه خالصه ونفس طاهره وقلب سليم .
وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها. وتكون حنونا عليها وتسرع الي ما يسر قلبها .فانت اليوم المسئول عنها بعد والديها ...
ومتي قبلت ما أوصيت به اخذ الرب بيديك ووسع في رزقك ويرزقك أولادا مباركين ويحسن لك العاقبه في الدنيا وألاخره.

وصيه العروس 

وانتي ايتها الابنه المباركه ...قد سمعت ما أوصي به زوجك . فيجب عليك ان تكرميه وتهابيه, ولا تخالفي رايه بل زيدي في طاعته علي ما اوصي به اضعافآ ...
فيجب عليك ان تقابليه بالبشاشه والترحاب . ولا تضجري في وجهه ولا تضيعي شيئا من حقوقه عليك ,وتتقي الله في سائر امورك معه لان الله اوصاك بالخضوع له وامرك بطاعته ...
فاذا سمعت ما اوصيناك به . اخذ الرب بيدك ووسع في رزقك وحلت البركات في منزلك ورزقك أولادآ مباركين ​


----------



## ميرنا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مش اى حد بيعمل بيهم لو كل واحد فهمها وعرف كل كلمة فيها هيبقى البيت كنيسة


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل

سر مقدس

ودى وصيه لو الأنسان ل يعمل بيها بيقى شيئ  صعب

الرب يسعد كل الاسر ويبعد المشاكل

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااام يا كيرو
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااا

انا بحبها اوى وبحب اسمعها فى الافراح 

بس مين يسمع ويعمل 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا موضوع مميز
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كيرو
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------

